

Delivery Drones Already Exist – And They’re Way Bigger Than Amazon’s - JumpCrisscross
http://www.wired.com/2014/01/delivery-drones-already-exist/

======
geon
I suspect it is a lot easier to start flying large drones in an area where you
dont't care what the local population think about it, or if they get killed in
the process.

Flying in the US would be a whole diffrent thing. Provin the concept to the
public with small drones that won't break someones house if they crash would
be a good idea.

------
drKarl
And what about something in between? Big cargo drones acting as "mother ships"
to deliver the goods to the general area, and smaller drones to make the final
step of the delivery right to your door...

